# No longer responding to breastpump!



## sylviamama (Dec 30, 2002)

I have an 11.5 mo dd who has been ebf since she was born. When she was 3 mo, I returned to work part-time (2 days) and began pumping. Things have gone really well, although I have always considered pumping a wee bit odious (much rather have her latched on







). In the past two weeks, however, I have stopped responding to the pump (it's a Medela Pump In Style double electric). I used to get about 4-5 oz from the right, and 2-3 oz from the left at each pumping. Now I get about 2 oz from the right, and only 1/2 oz from the left.

Dd has started eating solids since getting her first four teeth at 11 months. Is there really that big of a difference in production when they start solids? Does this usually happen at this age? I'm getting ready to take the summer off. Am I not producing at work because I don't really want to be there (I've always wished I was at home instead, but as the summer draws nearer, I'm mentally detaching myself from the place)? Is it just that she's not going through a growth spurt at the moment?

I really want to be nursing still when dd is 2 or even 3....so I'm a little troubled....


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

Is it possible your period is coming back? I had the same issue with pumping when ds was 13 months (one month ago) and last week my first pp period hit me. I pumped last night and got a full, regular pump amount.

Just a thought,

Mel


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Also, double check all your connections on the pump. You can call the medela 800# and they can help you troubleshoot problems. If some of the little pieces are loose or worn, it can greatly effect the performance of the pump.


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

Shelbean is right~~check those connections. I had the same pump, same problem and it turns out the tubes were loose and not creating enough suction. and I went nuts with fennugreek and worry before I figured it out


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Also check those little white valve things. One little tear or notch will do that, too.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

So glad you're taking time off over the summer and won't need to worry about it! Enjoy!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

I am finding the same thing with my Avente Isis. I'm just not getting a letdown. I will check out the connections, too. I don't pump as often as you. Sometimes I go weekes without even looking at my pump.


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

I think that many of the same things that new mothers try to do to increase breastmilk production will still work for you, like oatmeal and teas and extra feedings and keeping hydrated. I am sure that there will be a lot of good suggestions for you here. The thing I wanted to say, though, was that I stopped pumping at 13 mos. because it was starting to get to me. I sent rice milk/soy milk/cows milk/water/occasionally dilute juice to day care with my son and he was just fine. We continued to nurse at night and on weekends and the transition was very smooth. I had some engorged feelings for the first few weeks, but I still have a pretty good milk supply and he is 39 mos. old.

Even if you aren't getting much in the way of EBM, the extra pumping will stimulate your breasts like a feeding, so perhaps if you are worried you can just keep pumping for a while, even if you can't get enough milk to keep up the pattern you had before.

Good luck!


----------



## sylviamama (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks everyone! I did just recently purchase two new membranes (the little white things) because dh sent them down the drain







! I wonder if that has something to do with it. They looked the same, but had a different number on the package. I'll call Medela and see if they can help.


----------



## ishta (Nov 21, 2001)

Have you ever tried hand expressing your milk? I tried a number of different pumps and was never able to get too much milk, but by hand expressing I can fill a bottle in no time







It takes a while to get used to (to keep from squirting yourself in the face and so on) but it is definatly a better way for me to pump milk.
Just a thought.


----------



## Stelle (Jun 8, 2003)

I occasionally used the Avent pump when I had to be away from my babe who has been ebf since birth, he's 5 months now. Suddenly and consistently when I would pump NOTHING would come out. I have no idea why, still haven;t had a period since his birth. Can't figure out why my breasts don't produce, only for him when he's latched on.....


----------



## SonyaR (Jun 19, 2003)

I experienced the same problem - try using fenugreed, just until your milk supply increases, then back off the herb.


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

If your difficulty is let down rather than supply, you may want to try a Bach Flower remedy called Rescue Remedy--it's supposed to stimulate let down. Know of several pumping Mamas who have used this with great success. Haven't tried it myself though.

I'm also a wannabe home WOHM a lot of the time. I pumped for 14 months and also feared a supply drop when I stopped. Fortunately no problems---DD, now 20 months, nurses a few times a day when I'm home on weekends and then AM/PM and once or twice during the night. Hoping to do child led weaning.

Good luck!


----------

